# 2/16 Warm water SSE Destin



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't have the legs to get there but that's the best line I've seen for awhile.

Kinda working today... :angel










:reallycrying

Stressless


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks like a pretty far paddle...j/k thanks for the info.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy,

You're right - it's nice 3 degree break about 33 miles offshore of Destin. 

All the best,

Tom Hilton


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Great pic looks like warm is on the way.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

oh i cant wait getting closer and closer , im starting to dream bluewater everynight now, its almost_<U>GAME ON</U>_guys.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Look on down below the Double Nipple.... Quite...ahem....arousing...


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (2/17/2009)*Look on down below the Double Nipple.... Quite...ahem....arousing...


marlin poontang!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Heard Wade's been warmin' up his hips for " The Dance" !!!


----------



## knotayacht (Feb 18, 2009)

Great SST Chart. If you don't mind me asking, where did you find it? We used to get them online for the Gulf Stream in Savannah on SSTcharts.com, but this is the first good one I have seen for the gulf. Sure would appreciate the info.

Thanks.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy,

www.Realtime-Navigator.com It's a subscription internet map server.

The strength of the sea temp imagery is giving the subscriber the ability to "tweak" the imagery based on what part of the image that the subscriber wants to look...this image is based on a 58-73 degree range - the "Min/Max" windows are where you insert the values you want.

All the best,

Tom Hilton


----------

